# I Changed My Interior Choice Again



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*I Changed My Interior Choice Again - Correction*

I was originally going with a Tourmaline Blue SEL AWD "R-Line" with black captain's chairs.

My wife put the ki-bosh on that so I changed it to Shetland.

After finding out the other day that the Black/Shetland two-tone is indeed available, I talked to the GM at my dealership and he changed mine to the Black/Shetland. 

Unfortunately, he/they can't yet order the "R-Line" package yet so even though my order is in, it's kind of in limbo.


Oh well, patience is a virtue I guess.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone seen the black/grey two tone in the flesh? Any images would be great to see.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> Has anyone seen the black/grey two tone in the flesh? Any images would be great to see.



I saw a picture on the day that the Atlas "builder" went live at vw.com. The next day that option was gone. If I remember correctly, the seats were black and the seating surfaces were Shetland -
similar to the Golden Oak scheme in the SEL Premium.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> I saw a picture on the day that the Atlas "builder" went live at vw.com. The next day that option was gone. If I remember correctly, the seats were black and the seating surfaces were Shetland -
> similar to the Golden Oak scheme in the SEL Premium.


just snagged this off the VW.ca builder tool








[/url]VW18_CA15XX_GX_XXXX_INT_003_XXX_XXX_XXX by Dave Dye, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

Is this going to be available in the USA as well?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Drive by said:


> just snagged this off the VW.ca builder tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks a little darker than what I remember, but I like it!!!


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the image. Is that grey? (Maybe my computer monitor is showing different colors). Looks more Shetland to me and matching with the headliner (and side panels, etc)


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> Thanks for the image. Is that grey? (Maybe my computer monitor is showing different colors). Looks more Shetland to me and matching with the headliner (and side panels, etc)


I just double checked. It's black/shetland not black/gray. Sorry about that.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

That color combo is quite nice. Of course the USA doesn't get it...


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I corrected my first post - I should have said Black/Shetland instead of Black/Grey.

The Black/Shetland V-Tex Leatherette is available for order in the US.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vwbugstuff said:


> I corrected my first post - I should have said Black/Shetland instead of Black/Grey.
> 
> The Black/Shetland V-Tex Leatherette is available for order in the US.


Very nice! I think I will spec this.


----------

